# Hey, let's do a group buy on the ....



## Kaspar (Aug 9, 2006)

... Lotus pen kits.  

_*crickets chirruping*_


So, just curious here, what's the most expensive pen kit for which you  guys have ever done a group buy?


----------



## Dario (Aug 9, 2006)

JimGo just finished one a few weeks back...including Lotus

Here is the link http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14938

FYI, the group buy discounted total was more than $10,000.00 []


----------



## JimGo (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, what Dario just said!


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow, you saved $15 per kit on the Lotus. Nice.


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 9, 2006)

<b>Three of us did a group buy for Provo, I bought 30 lotus pens along with 60 emperors and 25 Jr. Emperors. The savings was well worth it.

I expect it to last a while but hope I am wrong </b>


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 9, 2006)

I thought the Emperor was great, but that Lotus is da bomb.  The Imperial is quite nice too.


----------



## Dario (Aug 9, 2006)

I personally don't like the Lotus, I felt it is over done.  I prefer the Imperial a lot more.  Of course that is my personal taste only. []


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't mind the Lotus, but I wish it had a different clip. It just doesn't look tied in with the design of the pen.


----------



## smoky10 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I personally don't like the Lotus, I felt it is over done.  I prefer the Imperial a lot more.  Of course that is my personal taste only. []



I'm with Dario on this. I think the Lotus with the two center bands when the top is on is over done. It looks gaudy, just my opinion.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 9, 2006)

It would be except the mixed finishes on the rhodium keeps its feet on the ground.  

You're right about the clip though.  Same as the Statesman.  A pen with that much bling ought to have its own style of clip.


----------



## ncseeker (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree with both Dario and Billy.  I'm glad I only ordered 2 of each in the group buy.  I'll probably stick with Emperors and maybe Jr Emperors for the high end stuff.  

That second band is just too much for me.


----------

